# best arboreal tarantulas



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

getting a Poecilotheria pederseni in a few weeks but just wondered what arboreal t's people like best and why?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

guess I would have to say,.. pokies & psalmo's, why,? coz they're awesome spiders,..
Oo, yeah also really like me H,Mac,:2thumb:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Pokies all the way for me not only are they stunning to look at there markings are awesome


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

As above but loving avics at the mo I mated my first avic last night


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

psalmopeous sp. pokies are boring as chuff. prefer a nice avic over a pokie.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> As above but loving avics at the mo I mated my first avic last night


I hope you bought her dinner first :whistling2:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

pokies for me - i would also sugget the lampropelmas : victory:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> I hope you bought her dinner first :whistling2:


Yeh him lol I kept him with her


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Yeh him lol I kept him with her


Which Avic's was it mate?

Ohh and to answer the OP's question - I'm with the others that have replied so far: Pokie's, Psalmo's and Avic's


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Which Avic's was it mate?
> 
> Ohh and to answer the OP's question - I'm with the others that have replied so far: Pokie's, Psalmo's and Avic's


Just sp Guyana


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Avics r may fave but there is just something about H mac's that i love!! they are stunning and i will defo be getting one in the future


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone know where you can get a good tall enclosure for them cheap? I've got two that are 215mm x 110mm but they look Wayyyy small for the ghost. I mean its ok for now as he/she will only be 3cm to start but for when they grow...


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet jars - either beg a local newsagent for empty ones or you can buy them from the likes of Ampula (Amazon and Ebay usually have them too).


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

darklightjulez said:


> Anyone know where you can get a good tall enclosure for them cheap? I've got two that are 215mm x 110mm but they look Wayyyy small for the ghost. I mean its ok for now as he/she will only be 3cm to start but for when they grow...


Cereal boxes are good.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Ended up splashing out on a 30 x30 x45 exo terra as this is (according to the OH) the last tarantula I will be getting (so he thinks)


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> As above but loving avics at the mo I mated my first avic last night


Best of luck paul :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> Anyone know where you can get a good tall enclosure for them cheap? I've got two that are 215mm x 110mm but they look Wayyyy small for the ghost. I mean its ok for now as he/she will only be 3cm to start but for when they grow...





darklightjulez said:


> Ended up splashing out on a 30 x30 x45 exo terra as this is (according to the OH) the last tarantula I will be getting (so he thinks)


I have my cambridgei in a cereal container at the moment but once she's adult I'll be getting that same size of exo terra for her.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> Anyone know where you can get a good tall enclosure for them cheap? I've got two that are 215mm x 110mm but they look Wayyyy small for the ghost. I mean its ok for now as he/she will only be 3cm to start but for when they grow...


A lot of the independent pound shops or hardware shops sell food storage containers (eg. tall plastic tubs) for cheap. Secure, screw on lid and just drill a few air holes in it. They're good for high-humidity species, too, as they'll hold the moisture. I have kept a few species in these containers and they were fine.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> Sweet jars - either beg a local newsagent for empty ones or you can buy them from the likes of Ampula (Amazon and Ebay usually have them too).


I had loads of sweet jars and chucked them away for some reason, there's a few local shops who are more than happy to give away empty ones.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Best of luck paul :2thumb:


 Thanks I have my Psalmopoeus cambridgei to mate any day now should be fun :whistling2:


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> I have my cambridgei in a cereal container at the moment but once she's adult I'll be getting that same size of exo terra for her.


Found amazon was the cheapest place, just under 50quid


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> Found amazon was the cheapest place, just under 50quid


There's a local place to me which sells them for about 40 quid


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

For exo terras you really want to be looking on the classifieds. Really good enclosures in my opinion, especially when it comes to cohabitating the male and female for breeding. BUT they do come with a hefty price tag. You can get them for around 20 quid off the classifieds or better still, look for someone selling a spider in one, that way you can usually get two bargains :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

MrFerretman6 said:


> For exo terras you really want to be looking on the classifieds. Really good enclosures in my opinion, especially when it comes to cohabitating the male and female for breeding. BUT they do come with a hefty price tag. You can get them for around 20 quid off the classifieds or better still, look for someone selling a spider in one, that way you can usually get two bargains :2thumb:


Classifieds are okay if you find one local enough to collect it, with them being glass and obviously kinda fragile I'd be too worried about it being broken or damaged.

You can still find bargins looking around places local to you, the place I found has a variety of different sizes between 20-40 quid in price, I wouldn't call that a hefty price tag


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

40s good bit considering I have postage inc with mine thought 47 wasn't bad  just gotta wait til the ghost will fill it


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Also thinking of getting a Heteroscodra maculata, they're such beautiful t's! Will post some pics when I get my ghost ornamental too


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> Found amazon was the cheapest place, just under 50quid


Got both of my 30x30x45's from SeaPets just shy of £38 a pop - Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 30x30x45cm (h)


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Classifieds are okay if you find one local enough to collect it, with them being glass and obviously kinda fragile I'd be too worried about it being broken or damaged.
> 
> You can still find bargins looking around places local to you, the place I found has a variety of different sizes between 20-40 quid in price, I wouldn't call that a hefty price tag


Perhaps, but when you have lots of adults to house, thats when the price gets hefty. I have 17 exos and if I subtract the spiders from the price of the tanks I think I ended up only paying about £300 for them. And considering most of my other enclosures only cost around a pound or nothing at all, I would call 40 quid hefty.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

darklightjulez said:


> Found amazon was the cheapest place, just under 50quid


Were in west yorksire are you? I have a couple here i dont like them


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Did Anyone else suddenly sense a bit fear and hesitation ha ha


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

pcharlton said:


> Were in west yorksire are you? I have a couple here i dont like them


Castleford area but can travel to Leeds on train


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

darklightjulez said:


> Castleford area but can travel to Leeds on train


lol to far from me i am in rochdale.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

pcharlton said:


> lol to far from me i am in rochdale.


ahh no worries, thanks anyway.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

boxofsorrows said:


> Got both of my 30x30x45's from SeaPets just shy of £38 a pop - Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 30x30x45cm (h)


just looked, actually paid £44 which with postage isnt bad really


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Have you considered using couriers? I know you guys know all about the specialist T couriers, but for other stuff I use a company called Collect+ and they have a standard delivery rate under 5kg and a generous size for a fiver. 

I've always found them really, really good and careful, and you can insure the items for silly amounts of money for about 2 quid. 

When I'm buying things I tend to ignore their postage costs and ask can I use my own courier.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Greenway said:


> Have you considered using couriers? I know you guys know all about the specialist T couriers, but for other stuff I use a company called Collect+ and they have a standard delivery rate under 5kg and a generous size for a fiver.
> 
> I've always found them really, really good and careful, and you can insure the items for silly amounts of money for about 2 quid.
> 
> When I'm buying things I tend to ignore their postage costs and ask can I use my own courier.


thats a really good idea as it usually costs loads to post things as heavy as vivs etc!


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

I have to say they've always been really careful and really speedy. I love the fact that they have just 3 standard prices too. 

I use them for every ebay transaction, no matter what. If a seller is trying to charge me a zillion quid postage I ask will they allow me to arrange a courier. Also they don't have to wait in- just take the parcel to a local shop and it gets picked up from there. I live in a tiny village in the middle of nowhere and even my local shop does it.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

anyone gpt any arboreal set ups to show me? ive sorted 2 lil ones out so ill post a pic when i can 

p.s just realised im now *super regular*:2thumb:


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Untitled by darklightjulez, on Flickr


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Exo 30x30x45 - adult P regalis hiding in the cork tube..


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Talking about arboreal T's I have to rehome my L.violaceopes after next moult an watched this vid..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE4kSwkJLl8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Shes not quite as big as that girl but I wouldve screamed like ned flanders if that had been me lol..

Probably linked to death but I love Robc's vids


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

sp1d8r said:


> Talking about arboreal T's I have to rehome my L.violaceopes after next moult an watched this vid..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE4kSwkJLl8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Shes not quite as big as that girl but I wouldve screamed like ned flanders if that had been me lol..
> ...


My mated girl is bigger than that :lol2:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Seriously!! Thats a big blue streak of lightning! ! Lol


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

sp1d8r said:


> Talking about arboreal T's I have to rehome my L.violaceopes after next moult an watched this vid..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE4kSwkJLl8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Shes not quite as big as that girl but I wouldve screamed like ned flanders if that had been me lol..
> ...


Oh dear! That's no fun at all! Hoping mine are better behaved than this! :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

They are peacefull just dont mess with them and show them the respect they need


----------

